# How to take a ScreenShot on Andriod 2.2?



## No1sMature

Title, My phone model is LG-P350 if that means anything.

If there is no "way" Are there are apps you can download that will let you take SS's? 

Thanks


----------



## No1sMature

Never minds, solved my own question


----------



## DonaldG

Will you post your solution for the benefit of other users please?


----------



## Coolfreak

Screenshots aren't able to be taken without root - unless you connect your phone to your PC.

Google has embedded the screenshot feature in ICS (4.0), and HTC has been able to give their users that feature on certain HTC phones such as the Rezound.


----------



## No1sMature

Ugh, Not really "solved" my problem in all honestly... Just went to the Android market and got a app (ScreenShot UX),

Tried looking for the key-combination on google for awhile, Nothing worked on a my Android (Android 2.2, LG Pg-350)


Sorry if miss-lead by "solved my own question"


----------



## DonaldG

That is the solution if it worked. Thanks for posting it in the thread.


----------



## DonaldG

I just downloaded the trial version of Screenshot UX into my HTC Desire HD & it works perfectly - no need to root most HTCs

Thanks...



> You can take a snapshot for android device.
> Screenshot app for Android device(Phone/Tablet).
> 
> May require a rooted phone.
> Phone list that follows does not require the roots.
> - Gallaxy series (S,S2,...)
> - HTC phones (Sensation, ...)
> - Motorola (Atrix, ...).
> - LG Optimus series (G2X, ...)
> * Rooting may be needed depending model. Test your phone.


----------



## zhong

I use a digital camera to take a photo.


----------

